# Which HK?



## ednemo (Jul 18, 2009)

I know this has probably been asked 100 times. But I am curious what everyone thinks is the better/best HK handgun. I specifically am looking for a fullsize 9mm. I am currently up in the air between the HK USP9 or the HK P30L. I have owned a USP9 and loved it. I have large hands so the grip was never a problem and I loved the side decocker as well as the strong take down action. I recently had a chance to check out the P30L and really liked the grip feel...but did not have a chance to shoot it.

I am going to try one out before I buy, (in the next week or so), but was curious if I should add anything to the test mix. And if anyone has a strong opinion on another brand of handgun, please let me know as well.

Thanks


----------



## Tuefelhunden (Nov 20, 2006)

Tough choices. I'm a lefty so I really like the P2000/ P30 setup for controls. I have both the P30 (not the L) and a USP in 40 S&W with the safety lever on the RH side. They both feel good but very different in my hand. You don't mention anything about carry so I assume you are looking for the range in which case some of the many refinements found on the P30 may or may not be worth the price difference to you.

The Expert model is likely the ultimate for the range/target/match at about twice the cost of the USP but I have never shot one. Between the P30 and USP quality, reliability and performance I would rank as being equal with ergonomics, asthetics and in my examples the trigger on the P30 being a little smoother. Best bang for buck workhorse I would say is the USP in my humble opinion but again it depends largely on what you intend to use it for. I won't part with either one of mine for what it's worth.


----------



## ednemo (Jul 18, 2009)

Tuefelhunden said:


> Tough choices. I'm a lefty so I really like the P2000/ P30 setup for controls. I have both the P30 (not the L) and a USP in 40 S&W with the safety lever on the RH side. They both feel good but very different in my hand. You don't mention anything about carry so I assume you are looking for the range in which case some of the many refinements found on the P30 may or may not be worth the price difference to you.
> 
> The Expert model is likely the ultimate for the range/target/match at about twice the cost of the USP but I have never shot one. Between the P30 and USP quality, reliability and performance I would rank as being equal with ergonomics, asthetics and in my examples the trigger on the P30 being a little smoother. Best bang for buck workhorse I would say is the USP in my humble opinion but again it depends largely on what you intend to use it for. I won't part with either one of mine for what it's worth.


This will be my new everyday carry gun. I am excited to try out the P30s trigger and I am curious how the LEM affects feel.

I've shot the expert and really liked it. But it is a TAD expensive.

How does you feel about the LEM. I read a bit about it but am not sure I fully understand how the LEM replaced a safety. Not that it matters too much as I have been shooting revolvers and Glocks for years.


----------



## Tuefelhunden (Nov 20, 2006)

Gotcha. That does change things a little. I would take a hard look at the USPc (compacts) the P30 and possibly even the P2000 and P2000SK as they are all smaller and lighter for carry than the full size USP, Expert and so on. You mentioned you liked the side mounted safety lever but you already know that the P30 and P2000 will have it mounted on the rear next to the hammer. The HK45 which appears to me to be very similar to the P30 has the safety decocker lever on the side.

Not a fan of the LEM personally but my experience only goes so far as dry firing it. If it is the trigger system I recall it was "very" heavy (I consider the stock DA on the USP and P30 to be rather heavy) and I did not like it at all. Since it interests you I would try dry firing a LEM at a gun shop and if that goes well try shooting a rental if you can to see if you like it. Hope this helps and good luck with your choice. Just remember you can buy more than one if you end up liking multiple models. :smt023


----------



## ednemo (Jul 18, 2009)

Tuefelhunden said:


> Gotcha. That does change things a little. I would take a hard look at the USPc (compacts) the P30 and possibly even the P2000 and P2000SK as they are all smaller and lighter for carry than the full size USP, Expert and so on. You mentioned you liked the side mounted safety lever but you already know that the P30 and P2000 will have it mounted on the rear next to the hammer. The HK45 which appears to me to be very similar to the P30 has the safety decocker lever on the side.
> 
> Not a fan of the LEM personally but my experience only goes so far as dry firing it. If it is the trigger system I recall it was "very" heavy (I consider the stock DA on the USP and P30 to be rather heavy) and I did not like it at all. Since it interests you I would try dry firing a LEM at a gun shop and if that goes well try shooting a rental if you can to see if you like it. Hope this helps and good luck with your choice. Just remember you can buy more than one if you end up liking multiple models. :smt023


True enough! I have tried multiple compact models and I just don't shoot as well with them. So, I always carry fullsized. Also, unlike most people I ride a motorcycle everywhere. So, I don't like carrying on my waist unless I am open carrying. So, I went out and found a bunch of very comfortable shoulder holsters. So, size doesn't matter to me anymore. I had planned on buying the P30L just because the grip felt so good, but I am starting to feel that maybe I should pickup the HK USP9 instead.

I have owned a few HKs over the years. All USPs. My first was the USP 40c, my second the USP 45f, and the third the USP 9f. I have a Glock 17 now and a couple revolvers and am looking forward to getting another HK. I am heading to the gun shop this week and will give them all a feel and see what I like.


----------



## DebS (Jun 17, 2009)

*HK P2000's*

I'm a righty and am sold on the HK P2000SK for carry and I compete with the P2000. I just love these guns; never jam, good for righties or lefties, fit well in my hand, not much kick, easy to break down and clean. Accurate as heck right from the factory.

I like the V2 LEM trigger, but that's a deal where you love it or hate it (or have to get used to it, then love it), but they have enough factory variations and trigger work can be done to change it if you want.

What more couldja want?


----------



## Azazel (Sep 27, 2009)

HK91 Fully automatic assault rifle.:smt023


----------



## Sonny Boy (Sep 20, 2009)

*Hk p30*

I have owned several HK USPs full size and compact with the DA/SA trigger and felt the transition between same was not good. ALso the standard USP trigger seems gritty.

On my USP ELite, USP Tactical, USP Expert all have the match trigger which is very good and an easy trasition between the DA/SA.

With that being said, I also have the HK45C and had a LEM installed and a HK P30 with the DA/SA trigger. Both are great for your needs. The P30 stock trigger is fine and the pistol is insanly accurate. The decocker is also placed to avoid being bumped while shooting. Nice change of decoker location.

I still own about 10 HK's and for your needs, P30 hands down.


----------



## Todd (Jul 3, 2006)

Azazel said:


> HK91 Fully automatic assault rifle.:smt023


The question was *HANDGUN* for him, not what you dream of owning.


----------



## Sirvive (Mar 12, 2010)

i went for a P2000sk. I'm still waiting for it to come in! :smt023


----------

